# CR123A vs LIR123A?



## capnstem (May 5, 2006)

Hi. What are the differences between these 2 battery types? They are not a common item in this country, and I am having to source some batteries over ebay.

Reason why I ask is because I bought 2 x Romisen KC-F4's off ebay. The ebay seller says they take 2xCR123A batteries, but everywhere else I look into the torch says they take LIR123A's.

The torches say they take 3 - 8v, and some research I have been doing suggests that the burn time is longer than 3xAAA's.

Thanks


----------



## poobardog (Mar 2, 2007)

A CR123 is a non rechargeable 3V(nominal) lithium battery with more capacity (double compared to a rechargeable LIR123A / RCR123A)

The LIR123A / RCR123A are nominal 3.7V but when fully charged can be 4.2V -so might be just a fraction too much for your light .Though it seems that the 8V max stated may actually be a bit higher if people are using them successfully.

The light must be very inefficient at lower voltages if 3AA (depending on what type you use) can't beat the runtime of both the 123A options.

Cheers
Dom


----------



## capnstem (May 5, 2006)

Thx for that response. I searched and searched, and no one actually highlighted the differernces. My torches can take a single 18650 battery (3.7v 2400 - 2600 mAh), 3 x AAA or 2 x LIR123A (my research suggests most of these are around 880mAh). Judging by other torches and LED comparisons, 2xLIR123A batteries seem to provide the longest burn times.


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

capnstem said:


> Thx for that response. I searched and searched, and no one actually highlighted the differernces. My torches can take a single 18650 battery (3.7v 2400 - 2600 mAh), 3 x AAA or 2 x LIR123A (my research suggests most of these are around 880mAh). Judging by other torches and LED comparisons, 2xLIR123A batteries seem to provide the longest burn times.


I think you'll find that 18650 batteries provide the highest energy density of the three options. 2x123 is provided as an option because some people like using non-rechargable lithium batteries and they are pretty commonly available in camera stores and the like.


----------



## capnstem (May 5, 2006)

Wow - thx for that correction. I have been looking at LIR123A's and 18650's all weekend and have not been able to make my mind up. 2 torches and o-rings on the handle bars is quite bright (and cheap) for a cable-less setup, I just wanted to maximise the running time.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

You'll get a higher voltage and more power most likely on the 2XCR123a's, but you'll get 2.5's the runtime on 18650's 10% less output or something from what i can tell.

I'll be moving over to 18650's myself shortly for the longer run times.

Don't buy from e-bay goto www.dealextreme.com cheaper especially if you allow for postage costs being free there.


----------



## capnstem (May 5, 2006)

> Don't buy from e-bay goto www.dealextreme.com cheaper especially if you allow for postage costs being free there.


Ordered! That site is bookmarked - and the prices are superb. The wife wanted my torches for camping so I got her a pair (Romisen RC-KF). For $17USD - should have bought them there in the 1st place! The 18650 should be brighter than 3xAAA - right?


----------



## poobardog (Mar 2, 2007)

Sorry -thought you had written AA not AAA.
Yes -your 18650 will be best

Cheers
Dom


----------



## Tobyedward (Sep 9, 2010)

*A similar query!!*

I'm probably asking much the same question as originally posted, but have got myself quite confused...

I'm looking for batteries for use with a bike torch and would like to opt for rechargeables. I would like the highest output and longest run time (obviously), or the best compromise between the two. My torch will take any of the following:

3 of AAA size Batteries,

or 2 of CR123A 3V Lithium Single Use Batteries,

or 2 of CR123A/16340 3.0-3.7V Lithium Rechargeable Batteries,

or 1 of 18650 3.7V Li-ion Rechargeable Battery,

or 2 of 18350 3.7V Li-ion Rechargeable Batteries

I think the advice in this thread is leaning towards the 18650, but can anyone confirm which would be the best choice? And can you recommend a specific brand that won't break the bank?
Thanks


----------

